# Little Ripper



## Jason Needham (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone on here got a Little Ripper from Stockroom Supply? Handy item for the bandsaw and making project wood.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/2DBDC036-F62F-4D2A-A51B-11DF91D08E57-1352-000002588B222569_zpsaa2d3926.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like a mixture of pear & persimmon sawdust.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

Never heard of that little doodad, but it looks handy.


----------



## Jason Needham (Jun 23, 2013)

They have got you tube videos to see it in action. I saw it at The Wood Working Show in Atlanta. The whole idea is for the carriage not to put the blade in a bind like a fence does, the blade has only got pressure on the teeth side so therefore the blade doesn't heat up. It cuts really accurate and you can rip thin veneer with it. I can do a 3 foot long log by 12 diameter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmmm....for a minute there I thought you were talking about me. LOL


neat lil thing though. I'll need to look into it later on...


----------



## RBcarving (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks like a handy contraption !! I have a homemade sled that you have to screw into the log for the first cut...I may see about rigging something like this up.

Brad


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the ripper and the circle cutter for bowl blanks.
They are great for me and my medium size trees.

Ray


----------

